# domain regestriert seit wann?



## Deemax (24. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne rausbekommen seit wann eine Domain regestriert ist. Also wie lange sie schon exestiert. Bei der Denic steht unter letzte Aktualisierung nicht das "Erstellungsdatum". Dort wird es beim z.B Domainumzug geändert. 

Weiß einer woher ich das Registrierungsdatum einer bestehenden Domain (nicht meiner) herbekomme?


----------



## d4k4 (24. Oktober 2002)

könntest vieleicht höflich den inhaber bzw den hoster fragen


----------



## Deemax (24. Oktober 2002)

Ne, das gerade nicht.

Ein Bekannter hat mich darauf angesprochen da er von den Domaininhaber verwarnt worden ist weil die Domains ähnlich sind. Mein Bekannter möchte nun wissen wer die Domain zuerst registriert hat.


----------



## d4k4 (29. Oktober 2002)

also wie es da mit domain recht aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber ich denke, dass das vorrecht der domainsicherung nur bedingt geht. so haben z.b. online-clans ne klage bekommen wegen ihrer url aol-clan.de oder aldi-clan o.ä. die grossen jungs reagieren da wohl recht empfindlich


----------



## RedZack (31. Oktober 2002)

sorry, leider keine antwort  
aber ich bringe "uns" mal wieder zurück zum thema. es wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen wie einfach(?) es ist das rauszufinden...


----------



## Feldhofe (29. Dezember 2002)

Wie ist denn die URL (schick ne PMS!)

Feldhofe


----------

